# New here but could use some help friends



## NCWoodArt (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok here is the condensed story, I was contacted by a person with some wood to sell from her husband (recently passed woodturner) shop. Tons of wood but not so much on labeling stuff. I assume like most of us we can buy something & set it in a corner & remember what it is forever right? Well maybe not all of us, myself included. I am doing much better now & try to label with what it is & how much I paid for it. I purchased about 12 pieces of burl various sizes & got them knowing good well I did not know what they were because I had never worked with them before. I took some pic's I will try to load and or send a link to my photobucket. See if anyone here can assist in identifying what it is. in my opinion some of it looks like Maple burl or Myrtle burl other woods?

http://s679.Rule #2/albums/vv160/aerocustoms/


Thanks,


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like maple Burl to me... Nice stuff!


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 22, 2012)

I was told a few could be maple burl or myrtle burl. They are not all the same type of wood that is what's confusing. This guy was a big local source for many wood burl distributors from out in Oregon. He would get large burls & cut them up and process them to guys on east coast & meet up with them on the wood crafting circuit.

I purchased 14 pieces he had a huge hoard of wood in his garage & labeled nothing so I am going on my own buying the wood.

Bill


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't help with the burls much, but the top left piece looks like Curly Koa, or *possibly* Beeswing Narra. Roy (bigcouger) could probably tell you for sure on that one. 

Nice stuff though. You won't have a problem selling them no matter if they are ID-able or not, as long as they are priced fairly. Which of course, can be difficult if you don't know what they are, but any good looking burl will sell no matter if it's a "mystery" wood or not. It's not like buying a sealed stoirage locker because they buyer can clearly see the goodies with the burl.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 22, 2012)

Kevin I agree, i did not walk away with any money in my pocket. Not that I would take advantage of anyone when buying wood especially from a widow who had just buried her husband a few days prior. She knew what he sold most of the wood by the size of the burl so she was spot on for what I thought was a fair deal for her & me. The first burl picture is at least 36" tall & about 12" wide & about 20" deep weighs about 80+ lbs. no clue what it is either? I may have to cut a piece off & wet it to post for id.

Bill


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2012)

You sound like our kind of member Bill.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2012)

I didn't see it before but that piece I said was Koa/Narra is labeled Asian Satinwood. I have some Curly Asian Satinwood and it is much darker in color than that piece. Do you know if CAS comes in a wide variety of colors like some other species?


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it is one of the woods that has many shades of Yellow to white in streaks. May depend on where it is harvested from. I purchased some Curly Koa that looked very similar but different grain & color.

Bill



Kevin said:


> I didn't see it before but that piece I said was Koa/Narra is labeled Asian Satinwood. I have some Curly Asian Satinwood and it is much darker in color than that piece. Do you know if CAS comes in a wide variety of colors like some other species?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 22, 2012)

No offence but pictures leave a lot of room for error- I would have to agree with david though- Oregon- Big leaf maple- Are they light in weight. Number 15 Persimmon? Maybe- Picture leaves a lot to be desired- does it polish up like glass and take a tiny bit off the end with chop saw- should be amazingly smooth along with slow to cut.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I am going to just take a cut off the ends of each piece & wet it & take another picture. I just took shots of what I had. they are coated in some type of anchor seal.

Thanks for all the help & I am thick skinned so no offense taken! I always say call it like you see it.

Bill


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 22, 2012)

I recently purchased some Claro burls from woodjunky. Your unknown pieces look similar.
[attachment=8071]


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jul 24, 2012)

In my opinion, all of the lighter burl looks like maple; the bark, the color, the pinning, the size; it all matches. Quite a find. I also think the last one is Claro too. Clean them up a little more too, but either way, they are burls so it's a win in my books! 

Great find and even better that you were fair with her. Nothing worse than cheating someone else...


----------

